# FTP Connection zu Server



## Roar (2. Dez 2003)

Hi,
2 threads unter dem hier wurde das thema schonmal angerissen, aber das hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. 
also der user soll in meinem programm eine ftp connection aufbauen können. port und host und so weiter sol lder user selbst angeben können. mit welchen klassen kann ich das machen? ich hab nixh wirklich was verwendbares gefunden bis jetzt... ich will nur ne datei hochladen auf den server, soll aber kein ftp-client werden oder so...

danke schönmal für eure hilfe

gruß


----------



## mariopetr (2. Dez 2003)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab nixh wirklich was verwendbares gefunden bis jetzt...
> gruß



http://www.google.de/search?q=java+ftp+client&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=
deine suche scheint sehr intensiv gewesen zu sein ...


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2003)

ganz toll. da hab ich eben gesucht, und nix anständiges gefunden


----------



## mariopetr (2. Dez 2003)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ganz toll. da hab ich eben gesucht, und nix anständiges gefunden



da wuerde ich sagen, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

zitat von http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2003/jw-0404-ftp.html
"An implementation of RFC1738 is offered as standard in the JDK. It does a reasonable job for basic FTP transfer operations. It is public and documented, and source code is provided. To use it, we write the following: 
URL url = new URL("ftp://user01ass1234@ftp.foo.com/README.txt;type=i");
 URLConnection urlc = url.openConnection();
 InputStream is = urlc.getInputStream(); // To download
 OutputStream os = urlc.getOutputStream(); // To upload
FTP client support in JDK strictly follows the standard recommendation, but it has several downsides: 
It fundamentally differs from the third-party FTP client libraries; these implement RFC959 rather than RFC1738.
RFC959 is implemented in most desktop FTP-client tools. Many Java programmers use these tools to connect to FTP servers. As a matter of taste, these tools most likely prefer RFC959-like libraries. 
The URL and URLConnection classes only open streams for communication. The Sun library offers no straight support for structuring the raw FTP server responses into more usable Java objects like String, File, RemoteFile, or Calendar. So we have to write more code just to write data into a file or to exploit a directory listing.
As explained in section 3.2.5 of RFC1738, "Optimization," FTP URLs require that the (control) connection close after every operation. This is wasteful and not efficient for transferring many small files. Furthermore, extremely restrictive FTP servers may consider such a communication overhead as an evil network attack or abuse and deny further service.
Finally, it lacks several useful features.
For all or any of these reasons, using a third-party library is preferable. The following section lists the available third-party alternatives. "

und

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2003/ftp/jw-0404-ftptable.html


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2003)

danke thema hat sich erledigt, undzwar auch ohne eurem zeug


----------

